# Ultra DMA CRC Error Count



## subhendu (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,
    I bought a 200gb HDD from a forum member.
in HDTUNE it shows Ultra DMA CRC Error Count-current-200 worst-1 status- warning.
yellow bar in spin retry count with status 'OK' 
all other ID's with OK status
Health status - Warning
checked the error scan - didn't find anything in error scan .
still running with loud noise .
can you tell me the condition of my HDD ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Spin Retry Count being yellow is normal.  Every Seagate drive I've owned has been like that from the factory, HDTune just doesn't know how to handle that attribute.


The Ultra DMA CRC Error Count is normally 200 also, and it could have been tripped by something as simple as a bad cable.  If the drive is acting normal and passing error tests it is fine.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had the CRC error count thing happen to my system not too long ago.
In my case what happened was actually the DVD drive SATA cable going bad or having a poor connection, causing interference with the main HDD.
When this happened I was getting long long load times, and bluescreens.
By the time I had figured out what the issue was, the HDDs smart logged 111 CRC error data.

Still runs good as gold.
All the Ultra DMA CRC Error count tells me is at one time during the usage of the HDD, there was a problem causing the HDD not to function correctly, not the HDD itself.

In more uncommon cases, the CRC error count, would be caused by a failing logic board on the HDD.

But by then it would be obvious there is a problem without looking at HDTune.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 28, 2011)

I have exactly the same on my WD 640GB, Widjaja explains it beautifully above. The drive works fine and as intended, at some point in the past however I must have had a gimped or unplugged cable whilst powered on and this will now be reported forever with no ill effects evident.


----------



## subhendu (Dec 29, 2011)

is it necessary to change the sata cable ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2011)

subhendu said:


> is it necessary to change the sata cable ?



Only if that number gets bigger.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to add, checked out a friends laptop and took a look at their seagate HDD.
Same thing with certain things highlighted for what appears no reason.

No issue with his HDD, just remnants of a rootkit making his laptop overheat.

You SATA cable will most loikely be absolutley fine.
It was whatever happened in the original sellers computer which caused a blooper to make the HDD record the CRC error count.

Most likely linked to a device attached by a SATA cable.


----------

